# My Most Recommended Recordings of Works from the TC Project - 16 - 20



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

.

*16. Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 in B-flat, op. 83*
*Conductor:* Reiner
*Soloist:* Gilels 
*Orchestra:* Chicago Symphony Orchestra
(1958)










*17. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 in C-sharp minor, op. 131*
*Quartet:* Alban Berg Quartett
(1989)










*18. Mozart: Symphony No. 41 in C, K. 551 "Jupiter"*
*Conductor:* Szell
*Orchestra:* Cleveland Orchestra










*19. Schumann: Piano Concerto in A minor, op. 54*
*Conductor:* Davis
*Soloist:* Perahia
*Orchestra:* Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra
(1987)










*20. Schubert: String Quintet in C, D. 956*
*Cello:* Schiff 
*Quartet:* Alban Berg Quartett
(1982)


----------

